# When I was a weaver...



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

I hope you all can listen to this song and I hope you love it as much as I do! 

Btw, what are temples?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do7epBepl8U[/ame]

Enjoy,

Pauline


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice song!

Temples are handy little tools for use in weaving, that stretch your cloth out width-wise too keep the edges from bowing in. Here's a link explaining their use: http://www.glimakrausa.com/products-temples.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pigeon Lady I like that song. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a song I was taught in school when I was 10 or 11.

http://filipinofolksongsatbp.blogspot.com/2011/10/cashmere-folk-song-shawl-weavers-song.html

You can hear the melody at the website.

Shawl Weaver's Song
Cashmere Folk Song
by Seymour Barnard
Tempo: Allegretto

Deftly, deftly, nimble fingers,
Weave gold and azure strands.
Hasten, hasten, he who lingers.
Fly, firm and facile hands.

Weave for mother's shoulder
Shawls gay with glist of gold;
For her when bent and older,
Warm wool against the cold.

Although I remember the second verse was something like

Weave for the lady's shoulders
(don't remember this line)
When winter winds grow colder
Warm wool against the cold.

Anyway, that's the name of that tune.

Have a joyful day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Pigeon Lady said:


> I hope you all can listen to this song and I hope you love it as much as I do!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do7epBepl8U
> 
> ...


Thanks Pauline,

I remember Steelye Span was very popular on FM radio when I was growing up in Los Angeles, Calif in the 1970s.

Thanks for the time trip!

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

BTW, I am totally stealing this idea for a thread on the Weavolution forum.

Weaving Songs! I referenced this thread here.
http://weavolution.com/forum/chat/weaving-songs-21124#new

Have a good day!


----------

